# is the new Levo 700wh the longest range you can get in class 1?



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

As the title implies, is the Levo the long distance winner now?

I have a Focus with the 2 battery option, but man, adding that 2nd battery really increases weight and handling differences.


----------



## BCsaltchucker (Jan 16, 2014)

the new Levo comes up to 750WH, which puts it in a class of very few quality eMTB. Maybe a class of 1? Or does Bulls make one wit 750WH now IIRC? Good on them for doing so without weight penalty. Kinda wish I'd waited 6 months for this bike as my RockyMtn has only 630WH and I use it up, and there is absolutely no way to swap in or add more battery on my bike.

However, the range also depends on how efficient the system is for the rider in question. I imagine Specialized has one of the most efficient systems, so we could say it has the longest range for a single battery setup in a oem eMTB.


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

I believe the Levo 700 watt/hr battery is 750 grams (1.7 lbs) heavier than the 500 watt/hr version so not all weight savings there. I too have the Focus with the internal and external 378 watt/hr batteries and should weigh the external to see how much it adds to the bike.

Of course if you use both of the Focus batteries you have 756 watt/hr capacity so still a bit more than the Levo and you have the option of not taking the external if the ride isn't a long one and save weight on that end.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Bulls is using the same Brose motor and a 750wh battery in at least one of next years models.


----------



## smoothmoose (Jun 8, 2008)

Personally - like the modular option of internal/external battery. Use internal for shorter rides, connect external only when needed.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Harryman said:


> Bulls is using the same Brose motor and a 750wh battery in at least one of next years models.


Correct. Bulls has two models with 750 wh batteries.

Bulls Bikes Interbike 2018- Mtbr.com


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

levo 700wh for top 2 specs , 500 for rest


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

The option is bad ass with the Focus, that being said the Levo is the same weight, or damn close to it with their whole battery. Last year that tech didn’t surface, who’s to say what’s around the corner...


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

So, my Focus Jam2 with the TEC pack is for sale, holler if anyone interested haha...but, checking in to see if there are any bikes available besides Levo (totally sold out and the next wave coming will probably be all sold) and Bulls-bulls just doesnt look that great, but thats just me. IF anyone knows some 700wh plus MTB's, chime in! Thanks


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

stiksandstones said:


> So, my Focus Jam2 with the TEC pack is for sale, holler if anyone interested haha...but, checking in to see if there are any bikes available besides Levo (totally sold out and the next wave coming will probably be all sold) and Bulls-bulls just doesnt look that great, but thats just me. IF anyone knows some 700wh plus MTB's, chime in! Thanks


What model? How much? Size?


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

Gutch said:


> What model? How much? Size?


large, 3850 with a TON of upgrades

https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/d/santa-ana-focus-jam2-emtb-full/6794057128.html


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

"IF anyone knows some 700wh plus MTB's, chime in!"

Going forward what you will be looking for in the 700wh+ class like the Levo is how they are achieving the higher wh's without substantial weight gain or increased dimensions. Not sure why the manufacturers are not promoting the reason but it is due to going with the 2170 cells over the 18650's.

For a 36v 500wh battery typical of the EU based models the structure is 10s4p or 40 18650 3000mah+ cells. A 10s4p 4500mah 2170 cell battery is 720wh's. So using the same amount of slightly larger/heavier cells is what is making more wh's as it would take 10 more 18650 cells to make up the difference. Also the performance characteristics of the larger cells are increased in regards to both discharge rate and charge rate.

https://www.bike-eu.com/sales-trend...ery-concept-with-precursor-platforms-10134185

Anyway in the next few years performance eBikes will all be using 2170 batteries so if you are seeking a 700wh+ bike look for that spec.

The BH Atom X series bikes are known to use the 2170 cells and were in part designed by James McLean who designed the original StumpJumper.

https://bhbikesusa.com/electric-mountain-bikes/

I have a 14s3p 52v 780wh battery with Samsung, labeled 50E but 4900mah actual, 2170 cells here that I am pretty happy with for use on my open source ePOS bikes.


----------



## MikeTowpathTraveler (Aug 12, 2015)

Riese and Muller's Delite MTB has exclusive dual battery technology, using the Bosch drive system. 1000wh total; it takes 10% of the charge from one battery, then the system switches to the other battery to siphon off 10%. All done to provide as little stress on the battery(s) as possible.

These bikes are custom ordered; built in Germany. Heavy bikes, we're not talking light weight Focus's or Pivots here. And expensive. A good options list; you can get anything on this bike from a traditional rear derailleur all the way to NuVinci/Gates Carbon Drive or Rohloff Speedhub.

Wondering if a person can get near 100 miles range off a bike like this one....

Link: https://www.r-m.de/en-dk/models/delite-mountain/delite-mountain-rohloff/#F00040_050307


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

Some great insight there! thank you.
While it's a great time to be into these bikes, it's also scary to invest and see things change quickly.


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

stiksandstones said:


> So, my Focus Jam2 with the TEC pack is for sale, holler if anyone interested haha...but, checking in to see if there are any bikes available besides Levo (totally sold out and the next wave coming will probably be all sold) and Bulls-bulls just doesnt look that great, but thats just me. IF anyone knows some 700wh plus MTB's, chime in! Thanks


First dibs on the TEC if you decide to sell separately.

PM me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## portnuefpeddler (Jun 14, 2016)

I've been using a 52 volt 17 AH Panasonic GA battery for 3 years, 884 watts. Plus I sometime take along a 6 AH mini. But my ride isn't store bought and EU compliant, but a BBSHD homebuilt. I wear out before the batteries do. The store bought Class 1 EU bikes are almost catching up with what we scroungers have been doing for years, good to see. I'll be using the same battery in my current build, a Surly Wednesday with a Rohloff hub. I can afford store bought, but for a fat bike rider anyway, I prefer to do it myself, and almost accidentally I save money while doing so, plus get longer range. For sure, it's an exciting time for new battery tech!


----------



## smoothmoose (Jun 8, 2008)

BTW - anybody actually seeing the new Levo in stock? Check few LBS as well as shops out of state and no stock.


----------



## chuckinboulder (Mar 31, 2011)

I have the Focus Jam2 w/tec pack and loving it. The bike handles well and the battery flexibility is super. 

Upgraded to a yeti carbon bar, a 160 Lyrik, went with a 29F/27.5R Ibis wheelset, 29x3 DHF, and a DVO shock in the rear. 4 piston brakes go on this week. It's a beast!

Having said (and added) all that, I have seen my internal battery suffer more than the external. I have less than 250 miles on the bike and am getting a motor diagnostic today so we'll see if there any anomalies which could be causing this. Chances are I've just got a bad cell in the internal pack. 

So here's the point - my buddies all have either a second 500W batt for their Levo's or now one has actually upgraded to the 700W. We do a lot of all day exploring and I want to be able to stay with the crew and their 1000W capacity. 

Has anyone had any experience in sourcing/using a larger tec pack on the Jam2? 

Clearly, this is out of warranty, but wondering if it's possible to find a 500W solution to snap in?


----------

